# SW Ohio



## cfneumann (Mar 11, 2013)

Are there any smoking events planned in the SW Ohio area?


----------



## hotnspicy (Mar 11, 2013)

I haven't noticed any but you might think about comin to VA in May.  Googlemap Goshen Va & see how far it is.  I have had friends come from Ohio to the cabin we are having a gathering at.


----------

